
Ask HN: Should I do a postdoc in ML? - rjajoo
I&#x27;m wondering if it is worth it to do a post-doc in Machine Learning. I&#x27;m deciding between doing that and taking an okay job at a genetics testing company (bench plus computational). I&#x27;m really interested in using ML in genomics&#x2F;biology, but I&#x27;ve already done 4 years of post-doc in biology, and I want to go into industry eventually. Would it just be better to learn it on my own and try to apply it in my job?<p>My background is an undergrad in physics and a PhD in Computational Biology both from the Ivy League.
======
stebann
Why not? Well, did you answer yourself if that is what you want? I mean "going
into the industry". If you feel that a postdoc suits your needs then go for
it. Also, there're many problems to be tackle in ML.

